# Best Cobia Baits '



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Stole this pic from another forum , check what was in this Cobe's gut's


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Also known as crabeater  
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/123362/cobia


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Kev , must have Crabs "


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

In my experience of cobe gut contents,believe it or not small stingrays are the most common, followed by fish, crabs, bugs, squid and prawns.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I think the mantis shrimp are interesting. Those things pack a punch. I would hope they get a good crunch on the way down. I'd hate to have a live mantis in my gut.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

KingCobe said:


> Big Kev , must have Crabs "


Can't remember where I got them from though....


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> He plays AFL.


I play Australian Rules Football. AFL is the just the name of the pretty boys league they put on TV. They can't show footage of our games on the TV or over protective parents around Australia would never let their kids get involved in such a barbaric sport.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Lazybugger said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > KingCobe said:
> ...


Sprockets mustn't be as bad , Big Kev's the only one who caught something


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

KingCobe said:


> Sprockets mustn't be as bad , Big Kev's the only one who caught something


It's cause he got his hair wet early


----------

